
Callback Functions in JavaScript - lyub35
http://www.shieldui.com/blogs/callback-functions-in-javascript
======
davelnewton
Meh. I appreciate the effort that went into it, and it's written well enough.
Just not sure how useful this is anymore. It also neglects using `bind`
instead of `call` or `apply`, which is often a better approach.

I think the general consensus is moving away from callbacks and towards
promises, especially since they're now in core JS.

